# How To become a Moderator



## potroastV2 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have received about 10 emails now asking on how they would like to help our forum and become a moderator, here is the response.

Hello,

At the moment we have 3 mod's running the growing section, these people have been with us since the begning. The best way to get noticed is to help people as much as you can, this you do not need to be a mod for. Just click reply to thread and post your 2 cents, every once in a while I will poll our current mod's and ask them who they think should be promoted. Thanks again for your interest but at this point in time we are covered.

Rollitup


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 11, 2006)

And that's the way it should be!


----------



## FallenHero (Dec 11, 2006)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> And that's the way it should be!


Very much agreed.


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Dec 13, 2006)

i concurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 16, 2006)

You also roll your R's so your obviously not to be trusted lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 18, 2006)

and you have to be 18.. or is it 21.. ?

and you have to want a chat room..

and .. you need to be a female or have a cute sister..

iloveyou


----------



## Dr Marijane (Jan 2, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> and you have to be 18.. or is it 21.. ?
> 
> and you have to want a chat room..
> 
> ...


I have two cute sisters! Anyone up for a threesome? Oh and they love to chat! lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 3, 2007)

Dr Marijane said:


> I have two cute sisters! Anyone up for a threesome? Oh and they love to chat! lol


That is very very wrong for many reasons


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 3, 2007)

hilarious....WRONG...but hilarious.


----------



## Dankdude (Jan 4, 2007)

I really don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s wrong, but I see nepotism on many levels.


----------



## Chronic_Productionz (Jan 4, 2007)

Nepotism huh.... You see favoritism based of Kinship??? iiiinteresting... Wanna try another word that would make sense?

Remember he's not saying he has two sisters and one of them is his favorite... iuno maybe if you clarified on how you saw it maybe i just don't see it...


----------



## Blowback (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't ill take him and his two sisters.....lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 4, 2007)

Spoken like a true scot/ozy lol just joking


----------



## bud bud ding ding (Jan 6, 2007)

Dr Marijane said:


> I have two cute sisters! Anyone up for a threesome? Oh and they love to chat! lol


wow..............................................wow


----------



## warmboe (Jan 6, 2007)

Dr Marijane said:


> I have two cute sisters! Anyone up for a threesome? Oh and they love to chat! lol


holy sh%#! I would kick my bros ass if he ever tried to whore me out. Very funny though!


----------



## Viagro (Nov 2, 2010)

So *this* is what it takes to be a moderator...


----------

